# Why is the president so bent on letting in as many illegals as possible?



## suplex3000 (Feb 21, 2015)

I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.

The president actions are incomprehensible because it would serve as a slam in the face for the millions who followed the legal means to have gained residency status, some waiting as long as 20+ years. 

Those folks who want them to stay should follow the democratic process to change the Law. Congress set such laws and Congress is where they should direct their petitions. Simply put, an Executive Action to change any laws to fit a dubious ulterior motive is clearly an illegal act and contravenes the Constitution. 

Besides, where is the funding to educate, medical care, and train these millions of unknown background and unknown identities? We are already $18T in the hole. 

Of course, if the president has hidden ulterior motives, such as a naked power grab to covet more votes for his party, then that would be a different matter. To me that is liken to Treason.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 21, 2015)

The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 21, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.


I can see why Reagan gave them amnesty now...


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 21, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.
> ...


Not really. That was a lawfully created amnesty program by congress, Reagan didn't wave his magic wand.


----------



## suplex3000 (Feb 21, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.


Does it mean that Democratic party is dying?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Stephanie (Feb 21, 2015)

He's being bought off by Mexico, the Unions,  and thinks he'll have a new batch of Democrat suckers, I mean voters


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 21, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.
> ...


No such luck, they will keep performing CPR with race baiting, gender baiting, income inequality baiting, immigration baiting, employment baiting etc.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2015)

"Why is the president so bent on letting in as many illegals as possible?"

This fails as a straw man fallacy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 22, 2015)

The presidunce has plans that include massive immigration.  It benefits the organizations he supports.

Immigration from Somalia benefits Al Shabab. 

Immigration from Syria benefits isis.

Immigration from south and central America benefit the cartels and international gangs.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 22, 2015)

Yo, its simple, he can double the votes? Put Americans out of jobs and on welfare, that way you can keep collecting the help and vote Democrat, you would not jeopardize voting Republican, they might cut your welfare! The illegals will see the Democrats as heroes for letting them into the Country, so naturally, they will vote Democrat! That is the thinking of a Democrat! Sad but true!


----------



## idb (Feb 22, 2015)

I thought he had deported more illegal immigrants than any other president.
Have I been mis-informed?


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 22, 2015)

Yo, 5 million? He is letting in?


----------



## idb (Feb 22, 2015)

Yo, they're already in?
I thought he had deported more illegal immigrants than any other president.


----------



## Greeneyedlady (Feb 22, 2015)

Turning illegals back at the border is not deportation. Obama's "deportation" numbers are a scam.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 23, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.
> 
> The president actions are incomprehensible because it would serve as a slam in the face for the millions who followed the legal means to have gained residency status, some waiting as long as 20+ years.
> 
> ...



So when rock star Republican icon Reagan gave amnesty to about 3 million illegal immigrants that's cool. But another President proposes doing it aint cool? Because...?


----------



## idb (Feb 23, 2015)

Greeneyedlady said:


> Turning illegals back at the border is not deportation. Obama's "deportation" numbers are a scam.


Just saying it doesn't make it so.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.
> ...


Sure, and all of those beaners vote Republican in California, right?

Idiot!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.
> ...




Well, maybe it's because it was thought to be a solution but instead made problem worse.

So anyone knowing this fact is simply doing it for that reason, to make the problem worse.

Get it?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 23, 2015)

As to the OP's question, why is the President so bent on letting more in, well, if you're plan is to ultimately issue an amnesty, more the merrier.


----------



## Greeneyedlady (Feb 23, 2015)

The difference being Reagan had congressional approval. He did not declare he had a "pen and a Phone" and decide to disregard constitutionsl law and proper procedure.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.
> ...



Reagan isn't viewed as a rock star so your attempt at sarcasm has failed.  He thought only 300, 000 would be amnestied when 3 million came forward.   He was also promised that the border would be secured.    That didn't happen.   He lived to regret signing that amnesty and by the way he went thru congress unlike Dictator Obama.   Two wrongs don't make a right so no, it's not cool either way.    Today we have at least quadruple the illegal aliens as back in Reagan's day with 23 million Americans out of work and are deep in debt.    Apparently you can't comprehend those differences between back then and now.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Feb 23, 2015)

idb said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> > Turning illegals back at the border is not deportation. Obama's "deportation" numbers are a scam.
> ...



Here is a link or two proving that Obama himself admitted that his so- called deportation numbers were inflated.

Obama Admin Skews Deportation Figures - Judicial Watch

Obama cooks the books on deportations Conservative Intelligence Briefing#


----------



## EatMorChikin (Feb 24, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Why is the president so bent on letting in as many illegals as possible?"
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy.



Oh? How so?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2015)

obama wants to dilute the power of the Americans.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is simple. Votes. Votes mean power, they need the votes because their ideas don't work.
> ...



Reagan is the most over-rated President in history. The right always calls him the darling, but he is anything but that. This was his worst act as President. He essential made red California solid blue and made a conservatives run to the white house very tough.

Barack is not doing this for votes, he doesn't need them anymore he won twice. He is doing it for legacy. He wants to be known as the man who forfeited the big blue wall with Texas! He knows if he grants amnesty Texas will be purple in a matter of years instead of decades and will become blue with 10 years instead of blueness not becoming a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 24, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


obie needs the votes for a Dim in the White House, which looks iffy given last November. So Reagan turned California liberal?  bwaaaaahaaahaaa


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 24, 2015)

(1)  The correct term for these peoples is, "Undocumented Democrats."  The President knows that once granted legal status, it is only a matter of time before some future President or Congress will give them a "path to citizenship," and hence to the Democrat party rolls.

(2)  The Republicans are NO BETTER in this assault on the American people because they are bought and paid for by the donations from agricultural and other groups who feast on the low-cost labor pool provided by these criminals.  During election campaigns, the Republicans talk a good game, but once sworn in it is nothing but posturing - as evidenced now by the fact that the only one fighting this immigration travesty is a lonely Federal District Court judge in Texas.

(3)  What the people WANT (both Dems and Repubs) is 180 degrees out of synch with what Congress is determined to give us.

(4)  for those who honor the U.S. Constitution, the opinion of this judge is enough to bring tears to your eyes.  He gets it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.
> 
> The president actions are incomprehensible because it would serve as a slam in the face for the millions who followed the legal means to have gained residency status, some waiting as long as 20+ years.
> 
> ...



I hate to say this because we are way overpopulated, but I think we need many new American tax payers to be able to pay for the baby boomers.  The baby boomers set themselves up real nice and now we have to pay for it but there aren't enough of us paying taxes to pay for it.  Not only that, ever since Reagan and the GOP started union busting and sending good manufacturing jobs overseas, fewer and fewer young Americans are feeling financially secure to start a family.  Birth rates are way down.  And so how you gonna solve the problem?  You have to invite a bunch of poor Mexican, Arab and Chinese and Africans to come to America.

I wish we'd reduce the population instead of continuously doubling the population every 35 years.  Time to downsize and make the planet beautiful again.  Soon we will have the entire planet covered in concrete.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 24, 2015)

And if 20 somethings are making less than their parents did, they are also paying less taxes so that's a problem too. GOPanomics come with many problems/flaws.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Feb 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.
> ...



How about we put Americans backs to work that lost their jobs to illegal aliens?    They in turn would be getting a fair wage instead of slave labor wages like illegal aliens do and would pay higher taxes  which would then increase our SS coffers.    We need to get past the baby boomer generation not perpetuate more immigration which would just create another baby boomer generation eternally.  So I do agree with your last paragraph.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Feb 24, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> (1)  The correct term for these peoples is, "Undocumented Democrats."  The President knows that once granted legal status, it is only a matter of time before some future President or Congress will give them a "path to citizenship," and hence to the Democrat party rolls.
> 
> (2)  The Republicans are NO BETTER in this assault on the American people because they are bought and paid for by the donations from agricultural and other groups who feast on the low-cost labor pool provided by these criminals.  During election campaigns, the Republicans talk a good game, but once sworn in it is nothing but posturing - as evidenced now by the fact that the only one fighting this immigration travesty is a lonely Federal District Court judge in Texas.
> 
> ...



It's utter BS that it is only Republicans who want cheap labor.   Only 3% of illegal are working in he ag industry and for that there are unlimited visas for legal workers.    Most illegal are doing jobs at cutrate wages that American have always done for a fair wage.


----------



## 007 (Feb 25, 2015)

1stRambo said:


> Yo, its simple, he can double the votes? Put Americans out of jobs and on welfare, that way you can keep collecting the help and vote Democrat, you would not jeopardize voting Republican, they might cut your welfare! The illegals will see the Democrats as heroes for letting them into the Country, so naturally, they will vote Democrat! That is the thinking of a Democrat! Sad but true!


Yup... pretty much...

RUSH: "An Oregon Democrat believes that the fight for amnesty for illegal immigrants is the 'civil rights battle' for Millennials that will decide who controls the country for the next three decades. 'Immigration reform is probably the biggest issue of the 21st century,' Rep. Kurt Schrader (D-OR) reportedly said at an 'Immigration Day Action' event this weekend. 'It will decide who is in charge of this country for the next 20 or 30 years.'"

Now, this is no big news.  What's big about this is a Democrat has let the cat slip out of the bag.  Of course this is what amnesty's all about:  continuing to populate a never-ending in perpetuity underclass in America voting for Democrats. * This Democrat, Kurt Schrader, has just admitted what amnesty's all about, making sure the Democrats are in power for 30 years.* 

Democrat Admits What Amnesty Is All About - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 25, 2015)

Yo, known that for awhile, yes, the Socialist are in full swing!!!

"GTP"


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 30, 2015)

Obama is putting the illegals ahead of the American people. Someone said a lot of Americans are on food stamps and need jobs etc. Billions have been spent on the illegals.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2015)

A very simple answer to the OP's question.... no one saw this coming?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> we are way overpopulated...



No we're not. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 30, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


They certainly are a pack of Master Baiters.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > we are way overpopulated...
> ...



Perhaps unemployment would be a better indicator why we don't need any more immigrants, at this time....Porn addict!

*Report: More Than 92 Million Americans Remain Out Of Labor ...*
*washington.cbslocal.com*/2014/05/02/report-more-than-9
May 02, 2014 · Despite the *unemployment* rate plummeting, more than *92 million Americans* remain out of the labor force.

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
japan-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 30, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yes, Reagan did, in a reaction to his fascist drug policies and the murder of  students at Berkeley.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




On the contrary...


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 31, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Yes, Reagan did, in a reaction to his fascist drug policies and the murder of  students at Berkeley.


And it's still liberal because...?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 31, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


White employers claim white workers are worthless....


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 31, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



and that doesn't bother you? Your own President doing this? sort of cutting all our throats? we don't have enough JOBS NOW


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2015)

The


Stephanie said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Then start your own business. Stop waiting for uncle Obama to save you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2015)

Be


suplex3000 said:


> I find hard to understand our president's intent on his executive actions on immigration. The illegals came in, overstayed and now they are actively engaging in activism to justify and change the law to suit their illegality.
> 
> The president actions are incomprehensible because it would serve as a slam in the face for the millions who followed the legal means to have gained residency status, some waiting as long as 20+ years.
> 
> ...


cause american workers like you are stupid lazy and overpaid.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Be
> 
> 
> suplex3000 said:
> ...



You anti-American piece of crap!


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They are only saying that because they want cheap, illegal labor instead to increase their profits.    Are you really this stupid?   It's not just about white employers or white employees either.   So stick your race card where the sun don't shine!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Be
> ...


I dont mean it! I'm basically repeating what I'm hearing from the right.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


You are right. To them we are all niggas.


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2015)

Obama is a prick.... he wants change 

he hates traditional America

he should go back to Indonesia!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2015)

skye said:


> Obama is a prick.... he wants change
> 
> he hates traditional America
> 
> he should go back to Indonesia!


What is traditional america? What does he hate about it?


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a prick.... he wants change
> ...



He hates the status quo

he hates America being the leading country on earth


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2015)

skye said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Stifle it dingbat. He's doing great. The only thing wrong with america is the poor and middle class took a huge step back when bush got in office 2000 and ever since. We're coming back.  You want the bush status quo we want the Clinton years back. 

In fact it might be Clinton bush in 2016


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 1, 2015)

idb said:


> I thought he had deported more illegal immigrants than any other president.
> Have I been mis-informed?


yea he has....but he deports a 100....and a 100 more come in ....so whats the point?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 1, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Why is the president so bent on letting in as many illegals as possible?"
> ...


jones dont do questions.....


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he had deported more illegal immigrants than any other president.
> ...


Why do they come? Because companies are hiring!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


so tell your buddy Obama to start ragging on these guys in public....he doesnt have to worry about his next job....maybe things will change,thats what a leader would do.....


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 1, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




that be the truth...


----------



## idb (Apr 1, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he had deported more illegal immigrants than any other president.
> ...


"yea...but..."
Standard reply against any Obama facts that don't agree with the right wing narrative.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 1, 2015)

idb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


is that what those guys do?.....what do you do when a legit question is asked?....


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Here's a hot flash for you.   Companies have no right to hire illegal aliens and they need to be prosecuted for it.     It's not only jobs that bring them here anyway but benefits and birthright citizenship for their kids whom they can live off of thru our welfare system.    This needs to stop ASAP!


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2015)

Before Reagan Mexicans came and picked fruit then left at the end of the season. From 1 million illegals to 10. Bush also stopped doing job raids. But republicans won't admit it. Instead they'll point to bleeding hearts who want them to stay. They arent paying their bills. Take away the jobs take away the main reason they come.

Republicans are split. Its the illegal employers vs the racists who dont like spicks.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2015)

We didn't need a fence before bush and Reagan.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Before Reagan Mexicans came and picked fruit then left at the end of the season. From 1 million illegals to 10. Bush also stopped doing job raids. But republicans won't admit it. Instead they'll point to bleeding hearts who want them to stay. They arent paying their bills. Take away the jobs take away the main reason they come.
> 
> Republicans are split. Its the illegal employers vs the racists who dont like spicks.


*vs the racists who dont like spicks*
gee i guess we know where one of them is.....


----------



## Politico (Apr 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> We didn't need a fence before bush and Reagan.


Before Bush and Reagan the left did not need more voter IDs.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Before Reagan Mexicans came and picked fruit then left at the end of the season. From 1 million illegals to 10. Bush also stopped doing job raids. But republicans won't admit it. Instead they'll point to bleeding hearts who want them to stay. They arent paying their bills. Take away the jobs take away the main reason they come.
> 
> Republicans are split. Its the illegal employers vs the racists who dont like spicks.



I don't know of many that don't like Hispanics that are  here legally, have assimilated into our society and respect our immigration laws.  So tuck your race card back into your wallet.    This isn't about them it is about illegal immigration.    This isn't a party issue either its an American issue based on our laws.  

If you think that it is only Republican business owners that hire illegal aliens then you aren't dealing in reality.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Before Reagan Mexicans came and picked fruit then left at the end of the season. From 1 million illegals to 10. Bush also stopped doing job raids. But republicans won't admit it. Instead they'll point to bleeding hearts who want them to stay. They arent paying their bills. Take away the jobs take away the main reason they come.
> 
> Republicans are split. Its the illegal employers vs the racists who dont like spicks.




Actually, it goes back further than that. Repubs have been in favor of total amnesty before now.  The US has a long and shameful history of abusing migrant workers.

In spite of the Repubs fighting him, Obama has deported more than any other prez and has increased Border Patrol to more than 18,500 on our southern border.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Before Reagan Mexicans came and picked fruit then left at the end of the season. From 1 million illegals to 10. Bush also stopped doing job raids. But republicans won't admit it. Instead they'll point to bleeding hearts who want them to stay. They arent paying their bills. Take away the jobs take away the main reason they come.
> ...



We have at least quadruple the number of illegal aliens here today with a shortage of jobs and resources.   Learn to know the difference.   Reagan was promised that the border would be secured and it wasn't so he regretted his decision.  

Obama has not deported more illegal aliens than any other president.   He even admitted himself that those numbers were skewered.   Add to that his two EO that have allowed millions of them to remain here and his deportation record is dismal.   He won't even allow any illegal aliens to be deported unless they are "convicted" criminals.   Learn something instead of spouting the leftist, liberal lies.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm not going to argue with a fool or liar.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Translation "I cannot refute the truth" so I will resort to personal attacks instead.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It is impossible for illegals to find work in every great nation on earth except america. Fact is america loves immigrants sometimes and sometimes doesnt. It is the cheap labor we love. But when we no longer need immigrants we shut the door or at least should. So give amnesty to anyone already here for a long time but no more illegal employers. Start insisting starting now because we will start going after employers then GOP will run to the small business' defense and blame carter or Clinton for it.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Not our problem.   They don't have the right to steal jobs from Americans or lower their wages for their own selfish needs.   Yes, we like immigrants that come here legally not illegal aliens who defy our laws.   It is not "we" that like cheap labor it's only some greedy employers that do. .   No more amnesties.   We don't need these people and it tells the rest of the world that our borders are a mockery. Both the employers and the illegal aliens need to be held accountable  They both need to be punished not rewarded.  Again, the left is just as much to blame as the right is in this mess.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Right wingers only go as far as saying "both sides are wrong" They never admit they are wrong so this is as close as I'll ever get to one agreeing with me. Thanks!


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Then you don't know most mainstream "right wingers".    We are well aware that several administrations have allowed this problem to grow.  However, it is our current president who is using EO to allow illegal aliens to remain here and instructed Homeland Security not to deport any illegal aliens unless they are "convicted" criminals.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Probably the right thing to do. Same with Iran isis Russia Cuba afganistan. Everything Obama does is right. You guys are wrong.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 3, 2015)

Drives Wages down.
Brings in potential Democrat voters.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 3, 2015)

I find it hard to understand and unbelievable that people like you haters talkIng about immigration when you don't know a piece of crap. Immigration reform is way overdue for many years. Why don't you start blaming your Repub. for not passing the immigration reform bill that's been sitting in their ass. None of you haters mention that. Bush pushed hard for reform but his own republican abandoned him. Even Mark Rubio got in trouble for pushing the reform. Obama push hard with bipartisan support but Repub. set it aside. They were warned that he will not take no for answer. Here's comes the amnesty. The border crisis can happen to any sitting president it's not because of Obama. You make it sound that Obama advertised please come to my border and fuck my borders. There's a current ad via tv in El Salvador was shown 4x a day now cut 2x. Advertising the consequences and "DEPORTATIONS" coming to US illegally. It also shown in Guatemala but not sure how many times a day. Paid for by US tax payers. Illegal aliens coming from South America are treated differently compared to Mexicans. Illegals from Mexico when caught are deported asap. Illegals from s. America are process & protected by law called wilberforce act signed by bush dec. 08. If he start deporting illegal aliens from S. America then you haters call it Obama lawlessness. If you are worried about losing your job cleaning toilets competing with illegal aliens. That's just sad. Obama has deported more than any other president. Job raids still on going here in Ca and Arizona. Cargo train to hitch a ride called the "beast" that comes all the way from s. america to mexico are stopped 2x started July14. Thanks to Obama. An illegal alien waiting for 20+ years for legal residency is either a felon or retarded. There is a criteria for amnesty not everyone will be qualified. If amnesty goes through these people will start paying taxes, health & car insurance instead of hiding. Whether I like it or not they are here and impossible to deport unless you search house to house. What is your other (REALITY) option? Most illegals coming to US seek better life and law abiding and not everyone are criminals. I am not an Obama fan either and also a republican but disgusted. I own a business here in so. Ca but I do not have illegal employee. Oddglory you are nothing but a liar but don't worry Obama will give you amnesty.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 3, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> I find it hard to understand and unbelievable that people like you haters talkIng about immigration when you don't know a piece of crap. Immigration reform is way overdue for many years. Why don't you start blaming your Repub. for not passing the immigration reform bill that's been sitting in their ass. None of you haters mention that. Bush pushed hard for reform but his own republican abandoned him. Even Mark Rubio got in trouble for pushing the reform. Obama push hard with bipartisan support but Repub. set it aside. They were warned that he will not take no for answer. Here's comes the amnesty. The border crisis can happen to any sitting president it's not because of Obama. You make it sound that Obama advertised please come to my border and fuck my borders. There's a current ad via tv in El Salvador was shown 4x a day now cut 2x. Advertising the consequences and "DEPORTATIONS" coming to US illegally. It also shown in Guatemala but not sure how many times a day. Paid for by US tax payers. Illegal aliens coming from South America are treated differently compared to Mexicans. Illegals from Mexico when caught are deported asap. Illegals from s. America are process & protected by law called wilberforce act signed by bush dec. 08. If he start deporting illegal aliens from S. America then you haters call it Obama lawlessness. If you are worried about losing your job cleaning toilets competing with illegal aliens. That's just sad. Obama has deported more than any other president. Job raids still on going here in Ca and Arizona. Cargo train to hitch a ride called the "beast" that comes all the way from s. america to mexico are stopped 2x started July14. Thanks to Obama. An illegal alien waiting for 20+ years for legal residency is either a felon or retarded. There is a criteria for amnesty not everyone will be qualified. If amnesty goes through these people will start paying taxes, health & car insurance instead of hiding. Whether I like it or not they are here and impossible to deport unless you search house to house. What is your other (REALITY) option? Most illegals coming to US seek better life and law abiding and not everyone are criminals. I am not an Obama fan either and also a republican but disgusted. I own a business here in so. Ca but I do not have illegal employee. Oddglory you are nothing but a liar but don't worry Obama will give you amnesty.



It's not about legal immigration but illegal immigration.  Desiring our immigration law to be enforced has nothing to do with hate.  It is about our laws and the negative impact that "illegal" immigration has on our own citizens.  There is no reform in the making it's simply amnesty once again.  When does it end?   We have 23 million American out of work and it never makes sense to reward lawbreakers.

Illegal aliens have no right to seek a better life while they create a worse life for Americans.   They steal jobs , reduce wages, commit felony ID theft, increase our taxes because we have to cover their social costs.   They tap into our welfare coffers thru their anchor kids.  No, they aren't law abiding starting with thumbing their noses at our immigration laws.

Illegal aliens have flooded the construction industry.   Are those jobs that Americans won't do?   Black Americans and other poor whites have always done janitorial work.  There are no jobs that an American won't do for a fair wage.   If Americans were given those jobs back they in turn would be paying income taxes  and buying car and health insurance.

We don't need to deport them just remove the incentives for them to remain here and to continue to come here.   Oh, here comes the personal attacks just like clockwork from your type.   What am I supposedly lying about?   Why would I need amnesty from Obama when I am a American citizen?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Drives Wages down.
> Brings in potential Democrat voters.


So republicans are torn on the issue because we all know they love low wages.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2018)

A diver in Indonesia came across another stark reminder of all the plastic pollution swirling in the oceans.

Diver's Video Shows 'Horrifying' Pollution Near Bali | HuffPost


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > we are way overpopulated...
> ...



Diver's Video Shows 'Horrifying' Pollution Near Bali | HuffPost


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

For the logic impaired: a pile of trash doesn’t mean the planet is ‘overpopulated.’


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Drives Wages down.
> ...




More dishonesty from the left.


----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 8, 2018)

Yo, The Great One, that would be Donald J. Trump, President of the United States, that means the "Communist States" included! Mr. Trump is playing the "Socialist Democrat Parties" game! Mr. Trump is not a Politician, he is one of the few Smart People in the U.S.A., the rest can`t play his game! The "Evidence" can be seen everyday, just look at the Dummies in the Socialist Democrat Party? Look at the Sub-Humans at CNN, MSNBC, NYT, MSN, Puppets on T.V. Shows, like Jimmy Kimmel, and all the Half-Wits in Hollywood, this should tell you what a Sub-Human is, if not? Then you are a Sub-Human like the other Dummies, simple!!!

"""THIS IS WHAT MR. TRUMP, THE PRESIDENT, IS DOING TO THE COMMUNIST, AND THEY DON`T EVEN KNOW IT"""





""""""""""""""""""KICKING THEIR ASS"""""""""""""""""

"GTP"


----------

